# 14 yr old step daughter is furious we are having a baby



## ttcEmiy

Ladies, I really need help! I have a 6 year old daughter and dh has a 14 year old daughter. We are ttc a child together (in whick I got a faint :bfp: today). My daughter has no contact and has never had contact with her bio-dad. My step-daughter has contact with bio-mom, but has always lived with my dh. My dh asked her permission all along the way, she said yes to allow my daughter to call him dad. 6 mo after my dd was calling him dad, my sd started to get rude, bossy, and mouthy. She told us she didn't like my dd calling him dad, we decided that was the way it was going to be, she was just going to have to deal with it. After several months of fighting and complete chaosis in our home, we decided to let her go live with mom for the first time ever, thinking it would help. 2 months she has been living with her mom and has cut me off and is always fighting with her dad. She puts a horrible strain on him, as this is his only daughter and the his whole world before we met. So she refuses to do anything with us, until we make my dd stop calling him dad. They were arguing on the phone a couple of nights ago and he told her we were having a baby. ( we both agree that it wasn't the right time to tell her, but he was just so furious with her attitude and behavior). So she is not talking to him or me, and refuses to have anythng to do with the new baby when he/she comes, and refuses to do anything with us. DH is extremely excited to have a baby as we have been ttc for a while, but now he is conflicted.


----------



## Eskimobabys

how horrible :( she prolly just feels like shes loseing her daddy like u said it was just him and her against the world then u and ur little girl came into the picture now theres some other girl calling him daddy its just alot for her to get use too im sorry i hope it all pans out i can honestly say being 17 when i started getting contact with my bio-dad i was royally pissed when i heard he had a step daughter calling him "daddy". but my boi-dads a loser and choose other women and drugs over my mom and siblings it just hruts knowing he has a "New Family" that prooly hoe the 14yr feels that now he has a new family and she doesnt fit in.but it does hurt hearing another girl call ur dad daddy but then again she did give her consent. i hope she comes around :(


----------



## ttcEmiy

thanks for comments, Oh and btw I was thread stalking you before you got your :bfp: so congrats, and thanks again!


----------



## Eskimobabys

:) really!? i love meeting my stalkers! oh yes CONGRATS on the BABY! sorry i didnt say that before! i bet ur excited! i'll keep u and your family in my prayers truly hope she comes around to the idea that she has a little sister/brother coming!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I bet she just feels jealous,
maybe more daddy and her time ?

she might grow out of it, I know my sister is 15 and shes mouthy and rude about everything, so was I when I was 15 ,


----------



## ttcEmiy

Thanks, I hope so too. I am glad that Dh is not putting up with this attitude or behavior from her. Lord knows this situation could be a lot worse! I guess I am just the type of person who wants to make everyone happy and wants her to be a big part of our lives again. . .


----------



## ttcEmiy

preggoeggo. . .what a cute name! her dad and her have dates and he spends time with her like crazy, she is just so damn head strong on making my daughter not call him dad. Dh and I both agree we don't want to play that mind game with my dd. He thinks she is just mad that she is not getting her way, I don't know what to think. . ..


----------



## Eskimobabys

mmmm maybe some how if you can get her and ur baby girl to spend time together so she see her as a Sister and not some girl whos stealing her daddy? maybe? but them pre teens are something else lol my sisters are 15 and 16 and are both crabby things! i like to think i wasnt like that but i prolly was too! just think in like 7 years ur little girl will be a pre teen too and u get to do this all over again! :) gotta love it!


----------



## ttcEmiy

I know LOL we were just talking about how they are 8 years apart, and my daughter and the new baby will be 7 years apart! A couple of weeks ago we went on a super cool RV road trip to Florida to Disney World. We could of easily flown, but we travel alot with the kids so we wanted to mix it up some and thought it would be good family time together. It was some what miserable, every time my daughter would say anything, she would roll her eyes, talk to her ugly, tell her to get away, and so my husband is trying to protect the little one's feelings and teach her a moral lesson about life, he was correcting her and she just acted terrible. She has behavior problems, and I knew this when I got in this relationship. She has no friends, because she is so rude to them, but comes home some days crying because she has no friends! I just can't figure her out. . .


----------



## Eskimobabys

oohhh tough nut... is she really that mean?! no friends..i bet if she had friends she might be nicer.


----------



## ttcEmiy

I think so too, it's really crazy as we are in the nicest part of town and in the highest pay bracket. She has everything she has every wanted and she could honestly be the most popular kid in town because of this and her pretty looks. We try to put her in activites to build social skills, like guitar lessons, karate, gymnastics, but she doesn't realize how nasty she can be sometimes, and then other times doesn't care


----------

